# Schwimminsel selber bauen



## ferryboxen (14. März 2007)

hallo leute !!!

habe mir heute mal eine schwimminsel selber gebaut.

das ganze ging sehr einfach und vor allem ,,mega preiswert ,,

was braucht man....

1.eine styrodurplatte ( kein styrupor ) je nach gewünschter inselgrösse.
   ich habe eine platte 100 x 50 cm benutzt.dicke 12 cm
   wenn man nett fragt kriegt man sowas auf vielen rohbaustellen umsonst.
2.ein paar pflanzkörbe ( 0,49 €uro das stück )
3.mehr oder weniger geschickte hände.

zuerst schneidet man die platte in die gewünschte form zu - dann das ganze abschleifen - die gewünschte anzahl löcher für die körbe ausschneiden - aber nur so gross das die körbe nicht durchrutschen - am rand der platte mit einem heissluftföhn eine vertiefung reinschmelzen (das ist wichtig das der sand der zwischen die pflanzkörbe kommt bei regen nicht abgespült wird )
das ganze nochmal schleifen und fertig ist die insel.
jetzt nur noch pflanzen in die körbe sand auf der insel verteilen,verschiedene samen aufstreuen,giessen und ab damit in den teich.
eine wirklich preiswerte alternative zu den im handel erhältlichen inseln.

gruss lothar


----------



## kwoddel (14. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar

    so habe ich es auch vor    


Aber 12 cm, ist das nicht ein wenig dick ??




Du kannst dich ja auch mal wieder melden , habe deine Venturi noch hier


----------



## ferryboxen (14. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo frank !!!

werde das ganze mal bepflanzen und sehen wie tief das ganze dann liegt.

ist ja meine erste schwimminsel....kann man sicherlich auch etwas dünner bauen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (14. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hi Frank,

es liegt sicherlich auch daran wie schwer das Gelumpe ist, was du da drauf packst, je nach dem wird sicherlich auch der Tiefgang der Insel sein......

Und wenn's nich ist, kannst du die Dicke auch noch mit der Heißluftpistole schrumpfen........


----------



## Annett (14. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hi,

oder ein paar schwere Steine platzieren. 
Damit kann man sie ganz sicher "tieferlegen".


----------



## ferryboxen (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo !!!

habe heute mal sand draufgekippt - liegt jetzt perfekt 1 1 

gruss lothar


----------



## rainthanner (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

echt coole Idee.  

Mach mal weiter Bilder.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo !!!

ja werde ich machen - baue mir noch 2 stück - dann unten eine angelschnur in wassertiefe und ein gewicht daran.
dann in die mitte vom teich und die koi haben im sommer ein schattiges platzchen.

gruss lothar


----------



## kwoddel (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar

Das mit der Angelschnur würde ich nicht machen, die Verletzungsgefahr ist viel zu hoch.


----------



## ferryboxen (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo frank !!!

nehme natürlich keine monofile schnur sondern geflochtene schnur.

die ist sehr weich,so das kein verletzungsrisiko besteht.

oder besser noch silikonschlauch in der gewünschten länge.

dann sollte auf jeden fall nichts passieren.   

gruss lothar


----------



## kwoddel (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar!

Ja war klar     


was ist denn nun mit der Venturi   lässt du dich noch mal in Marl blicken


----------



## ferryboxen (15. März 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo frank !!!

auf jeden fall  - hatte nur zur zeit jede menge arbeit    

gruss lothar


----------



## Platinium76 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo...

hast du mal aktuelle Bilder von deiner Teichinsel ?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallöchen !!!

hier mal die entwicklung der pflanzen...

1. foto - 11.05.08

2. foto - heute 17.08.08

gruss lothar


----------



## inge50 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar,

gefällt mir gut deine Insel  

Welche Pflanzen hast du eingesetzt?
Sind sie winterhart?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo

__ wasserminze,__ sumpfdotterblume,__ brunnenkresse...der rest ???

kommen aber auf den anderen inseln jedes jahr wieder.

ich schneide sie einfach ende des jahres runter und lass die inseln

im teich.

gruss lothar


----------



## inge50 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar,

vorne rechts die Pflanze, die so üppig wächst, würde mich interessieren.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo

vieleicht hat ja jemand im forum einen tip

um welche pflanze es sich handelt.

gruss lothar


----------



## inge50 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Lothar,

bist du so lieb und setzt du dein Bild mal in die Pflanzenecke  

 

Dort schauen die Pflanzenexperten sicher eher vorbei.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hei, die Insel ist genial 
Das gehört doch irgendwo festgepinnt. Es gibt soviele Teichbesitzer mit Pflanzenfressenden Fischis, die sich sicher über die Anleitung freuen werden 

VG Monika


----------



## ferryboxen (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo inge

man sagte mir das es sich um weidenröschen handelt.

gruss lothar


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

hallo

jetzt wuchert alles richtig zu.

meine koi finden die langen wurzeln richtig zum anknabbern.

foto heute...6.9.2008

gruss lothar


----------



## susiwhv (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Ist zwar schon ewig her aber deine Insel finde ich klasse.
Hab sie auch gleich nachgebaut , hatte nur ein kurzes Stück Styrodor im Keller.
Werde bei Gelegenheit aber ein größeres Stück nehmen.


----------



## Shantia (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo,
ich grabe dieses tolle Thema nochmals aus, weil ich mir gerne auch so eine Insel machen würde, aber ein paar Fragen dazu habe:
Ist das Styrodur nicht fisch- bzw. wassergiftig? Ich z. B. habe kaum Möglichkeiten, das Wasser regelmäßig zu wechseln, weshalb ich mir wegen der Gifte hier Sorgen machen würde.
Welches Pflanzmaterial nimmt man in die Körbe? Erde oder Sand gehen ja nicht, da das durchfallen würde.
Was könnte ich tun, wenn ich keinen Heißluftföhn habe?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jemand auskennt. Lieben Dank und liebe Grüße
Shantia


----------



## Artur (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Ist das Styrodur nicht fisch- bzw. wassergiftig?
Ich denke nicht. Nimm auf jeden Fall Styrodur, Styropor ist einfach zu weich! Meine Inseln habe ich am Rand noch schwarz lackiert und den Fischen geht es anscheinend gut.

Pflanzenmaterial: Schotter oder Erde, aber keine Muttererde. Ich habe zum Teil normale Blumenkörbe genommen.

Heiluftfön? wozu? 

Ich habe bei meiner Insel den Rand mit Steinen beklebt und dann mit Schotter gefüllt. Sio sieht man das Styrodur nicht. Als Kleber habe ich Sikaflex genommen. Achte beim Befüllen dass die Insel nicht versinkt. Um die Perfekte Schwimmhöhe einzustellen, die Insel mit Steinen erschweren.


----------



## Mack 13 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo
Super Idee

Gruß
Markus


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo,ich hab 2 von der Sorte, einfach mit grüner Farbe gestrichen ( Abtönfarbe ) hält schon das ganze Jahr. 
Sollte eigentlich noch ein wenig aufgepeppt werden, habe aber momentan die lustlose Phase


----------



## Limnos (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hi

Ich habe eine andere Version ausprobiert, bei der man keine Töpfe braucht. Man teilt eine 50mm dicke 100x50 er Platte in 40x50 und 60x50. Aus der 60er schneide ich eine Platte 40x 30 mittig aus, sodass ein viereckiger Ring von 10 cm  Stärke übrig bleibt. Aus dem 40x 50er Teil schneide ich ein 30x20 Stück aus. Dieses Stück sowie die drei Ringe klebt man wie eine Stufenpyramide zusammen. In die kleinste Platte bohrt man ein Loch von Kugelschreiberdicke, damit von unten Wasser in die Pyramide dringen kann. Diese Pyramide lässt man mit der Spitze nach unten schwimmen und füllt die innere Höhlung der Pyramide mit Torf, Gartenerde oder was sonst für die Pflanzen zuträglich ist, die man auf der Schwimminsel pflanzen will. Sehr gut geeignet ist eine solche Insel für Moorbeetpflanzen und Karnivoren (__ Venusfliegenfalle, Schlauchpflanze, __ Sonnentau, Darlingtonie etc.) Bei mir hat eine solche Insel über 10 Jahre gehalten, wenn sie auch immer ein bisschen tiefer sank. Styropor zieht etwas Wasser, das Gewicht der Pflanzen wird größer.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Piddel (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Wolfgang,

gibt es Fotos von deiner Schwimminsel ? Ich habe das Material schon liegen und komme erst jetzt dazu eine Insel zu bauen. 
Alle anderen Bauprojekte für 2011 ( anderer Beitrag ) sind soweit erledigt und jetzt wird weiter am Teich gebastelt ...

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hi Peter

Von dem Bastelvorgang habe ich Bilder gemacht, aber die fertige Insel ist noch nicht zum Einsatz gekommen. Die alten (über 10 Jahre) Schwimminseln sind praktisch nicht mehr sichtbar, da sie überwuchert und teilweise mit dem Ufer zusammengewachsen sind. Hier sollte ich sagen: eine solche Schwimminsel sollte von hoch aufragenden Randpflanzen weit weg sein, da diese sonst durch Ausläufer oder Samen diese Insel besiedeln und weniger robuste Pflanzen unterdrücken. Hierzu macht man einen Anker, dicker Stein etc. an den Inselboden, sodaß sie mehr oder minder an der gleichen Teichstelle treibt. 
Zweimal habe ich bei einem Schritt rückwärts meine Inseln "betreten" Hierbei ist das Styropor natürlich zerbrochen, was aber dem gut durchwurzelten Inhalt nicht geschadet hat. Die Pflanzen senden auch Wurzeln ins Styropor, wodurch die Stücke zusammenhielten.


----------



## Piddel (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Wolfgang,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Die Bauanleitung von Dir hab ich irgendwo schon gesehen -  

Ich meinte mit Fotos welche - die die Insel in natura zeigen. Gibt es welche ?

Grüße Peter


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Peter

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einmal Fotos davon gemacht habe. Und wenn, war das zu analoger Zeit. Drei Schwimminseln schwimmen in einem Metallcontainer (1mx1m)wo sie 85% der Oberfläche bedeckten, sodass sie schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr als Inseln zu erkennen waren.(Bild 1) Eine weitere ist zwar in einem größeren Teich, sitzt aber inzwischen auf Grund. (Bild 2)Da auf dieser Insel inzwischen nichts Erhaltenswertes mehr wächst, wird sie irgendwann mal (falls noch möglich) entkernt und neu bepflanzt. Zur Zeit wachsen nur noch ein paar große Seggenbüsche und eine lange Sumpfdistel darauf. Aber wenn man mal davon absieht, dass gerade am Naturteich alles einem Wandel unterworfen ist, haben sich technisch gesehen diese Inseln bewährt. Zwei Weitere habe ich in einem kleinen Plastikteich (130cm x 90cm) Hier sind die Inseln mit __ Igelkolben bewachsen (Bild 3) Ich habe vor ca. 15 Jahren .insgesamt sieben gebaut, wovon zwar keine mehr die ursprünglich erwünschenten __ Moorpflanzen enthält, aber von ihrer Solidität her haben sie sich gut gehalten. Ich werde, sobald ich an neue Moorpflanze komme, alle nacheinander neu bepflanzen. da sie zur Zeit nicht mehr so ansehnlich sind. Allerdings ist auch von dem Styropor nichts mehr zu sehen!
 Natürlich ist Styrodur noch besser als Styropor. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob man es in so großen Dicken (50mm) bekommt. Außerdem trägt es wegen seiner höheren Dichte nicht soviel.
Ich habe die Stellen, wo die Inseln sind, hell gelassen, um sie besser von der Umgebung abzusetzen.


----------



## Shantia (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo Artur,
tausend Dank für deine Antworten und Tipps . Stimmt, mit Steinen am Rand beklebt wirkt das Ganze sicher schön authentisch. 
Auch an Limnos vielen Dank für die Anregungen. 
Freue mich schon aufs Bauen 
Liebe Grüße
Shantia


----------



## Piddel (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*



Limnos schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Styrodur noch besser als Styropor.* Ich weiß nur nicht, ob man es in so großen Dicken (50mm) bekommt.* Außerdem trägt es wegen seiner höheren Dichte nicht soviel.



Hallo Wolfgang,

erstmal Danke für die Antwort nebst Bildern...
Für meine Bauplanung habe ich 2 Styrodorplatten 30 mm ? liegen und würde die kleben (  glaub Silikon gelesen zu haben ) somit käme man auf 60 mm.. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das u.U. auch  weiter.


----------



## Artur (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

Hallo liebe Schwimminselbauer.
Was macht ihr eigentlich im Winter mit den Inseln? Raus oder drinne lassen?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: SCHWIMMINSEL SELBER BAUEN*

..Grünzeugs abschneiden, und dann schwimmen sei unter der Abdeckung bis zum Frühling..oder überwintern in der Regentonne. sie frieren ein und tauen wieder auf, und alles wird wieder grün.


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

Meine ältesten Schwimminseln sind ca 15 Jahre alt, und diese Zeit haben sie ohne irgendwelche Schutzmaßnahmen überstanden. Ich habe nur mal eine unbeabsichtigt zertreten. Sie lag fest am Ufer und ich machte einen Schritt rückwärts.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe vor drei Jahren 3 verschieden große Schwimminseln aus einem Kunststoffgeflecht  geschenkt bekommen, in das die nackten Wurzeln nur einzustecken waren. Im ersten Frühling sind die Pflanzen auch gewachsen, aber schon  im ersten Sommer verbrannt. Inzwischen habe ich sie immer wieder mit neuen Pflanzen bestückt, letztes Mal ziemlich erfolglos mit Minze. 

Ich hatte gehofft, dass sich mit der Zeit Pflanzen aus Samen darauf ansiedeln werden, sonst hätte ich die Dinger längst schon entfernt. Auf den Inseln kommen zwar  immer wieder junge Triebe, aber zu ausgewachsenen Pflanzen schaffen sie es nicht, denn sobald es richtig heiß wird verbrennen sie. Sonderbar finde ich, dass unter den Inseln lange Wurzelbärte hängen. 

Hast Du vielleicht einen Tipp für mich, für  eine Pflanze, die kein Substrat braucht? Leider lassen sich in das Trägermaterial meiner Inseln keine Pflanzgefäße integrieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Artur (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Verbrannt? Ich denke du brauchst mehr Schatten in deinem Teich.
Ansonsten, baue dir doch selber neue Inseln. Ist relativ leicht:

- Styrodur in Form schneiden (kaufe dir die dicksten Platten, kein Styropor!)
- Löcher für Pflanzenkörbe schneiden
- das Styrodur von unten Schwarz lackieren (Spraydosenfarbe)
- die Insel von oben mit Steinen schmücken, einfach mit Silikon oder Kleber
- wenn die Untergeht kann man von unten Styrodurreste drankleben, oder auf die Töpfe
- wenn sie zu hoch ist, mit Dekosteinen erschweren 

hier mal ein Bild meiner Insel:


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo,
hab mir auch 2 Stück gebaut, ging wirklich Kinderleicht.
Lese gerade unten mit schwarzer Spraydosenfarbe lackieren, das hab ich nicht gemacht, jetzt sieht man etwas das Schweinchenrosa, sollte ich vielleicht mal nachholen.


----------



## sternchen30 (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Mach heute Nachmittag mal Bilder.
Grüße Ingrid


----------



## Elfriede (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Artur,

ja, einfach in der Hitze  verbrannt.

Nein, als Beschattung brauche ich die Schwimminseln nicht unbedingt, dazu eignen sich bei mir die Seerosen besser. Ich habe die Inseln geschenkt bekommen und immer wieder gut bepflanzt, sogar mit guter Wurzelbildung, aber an der Oberfläche halten die Pflanzen die Sommerhitze oder die UV-Strahlung nicht aus.

Neue Inseln will ich mir nicht bauen, ich lasse die alten noch einen Winter drin, vielleicht siedeln sich doch noch Pflanzen  aus Samen an , die der Wind einträgt und die das Klima und mein nährstoffarmes Wasser aushalten.

So hohe Pflanzen wie auf Deinen Inseln würden die Stürme hier sicher ausreißen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

@ Elfriede
Ich kenn mich in der Mittelmeerflora speziell der insularen nicht so gut aus, aber mir scheint, dass dort Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen nur an quelligen, schattigen kühlen Orten zu finden sind. Ich würde es auf den Schwimminseln mit Zimmerkalla, Regenschirmpflanze (Cyperus alternifolius) oder __ Papyrus (Cyperus papyrus) versuchen.

@ Artur
Mich wundert, dass inzwischen wohl auch die Spraydosenlacke auf Wasserbasis hergestellt werden. Sonst würde unter dem Sprayen das Styrodur sich auflösen wie nichts. Ich bevorzuge Abtönpaste und Pinsel. Ist ökologischer

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Artur (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Beim Lack hab ich speziel nicht drauf geachtet ob er auf Wasserbasis besteht, habe einfach etwas draufgesprüht, zum Testen, und ich muss sagen, dass der Lack hällt und das Styrodur nicht angreift.

 Zur Farbe: Wenns unten und an den Seiten schwarz ist, merkt man kaum dass es Inseln sind. Hatte mal Besuch von einem anderen Koiteichbesitzer aus der Nachbarschaft und der hat sich zuerst gewundert was das für "Flachwasserzonen" sind....


----------



## Elfriede (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Danke Wolfgang für Deine Pflanzentipps,

einige Cyperus alternifolius-Pflänzchen habe ich soeben auf meine Schwimminseln gesetzt, davon habe ich jede Menge. Ob ich Zimmercalla hier bekonmme weiß ich noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich müsste ich die Inseln so dicht mit Pflanzen besetzen, dass sie sich gegenseitig stützen und beschatten.

Schattige, quellige, kühle Orte gibt es hier auf der Insel meines Wissens nicht. Eine einzelne, magere Quelle gibt es zwar im Schmetterlingstal ganz in meiner Nähe, aber sie ist gefasst in einem Münzbrunnen, da wächst sonst nichts. Im Oktober will ich einmal nach Naxos (Nachbarinsel) fahren und mich dort umsehen. Naxos hat genug Wasser und einen hilfreichen Tipp zur Auffindung von zwei Staubecken habe ich hier von einem Forumsmitglied erhalten.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Piddel (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Artur,

wirklich sehr schöne Inseln - echt.....:gdaumen...mit der hohen Bepflanzung !

Guter Tipp mit dem Spray. Mich hat die hellblaue Unterseite bei meinem Insel-Prototyp gestört - werde ich ausprobieren.

Danke und Grüße
Piddel


----------



## Artur (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Eigentlich sollte man im Koiteich nur solche Inseln bauen, so können die Kois dann die Planzen nicht angreifen und die kleinen Kois verstecken sich gerne unter die Inseln.

Mir ist schon einmal eine solche Insel untergegangen! Der Grund war, dass ich sie im Revier meiner __ Störe angebracht habe. Nachts habe die es irgendwie geschaft die Insel zu kentern. Die Störe scheinen sehr kräftige Tiere zu sein. Also aufpassen!, sonst kann man Tauchen gehen um den Dreck zu beseitigen.


----------



## Nikolai (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo,

im Frühjahr hatte ich auch eine Schwimminsel mal so auf die Schnelle gebaut. Eine Styroporplatte mit einem Heißluftfön geformt und ein paar Mulden hineingebrannt. Vom Malervlies die Folie abgezogen, darüber gespannt und von Unten mit Pappnägeln angeheftet. In die Mulden habe ich dann die Pflanzen mit Wurzelballen eingesetzt. Zuletzt habe ich dann noch groben Kies darüber verteilt. In einer halben Stunde war alles fertig.
Die Bepflanzung hat sich auch schnell entwickelt. Hier ein paar Bilder aus dem Juni:

Bepflanzung            

Für die __ Frösche war es ein beliebter Sonnenplatz. Einmal hatte ich acht Frösche gezählt.

   

Jetzt zum Herbst haben sich neue Pflanzen eingefunden.
Eine kleine Segge, die __ Wasserfeder und eine Erdbeerähnliche Pflanze fühlen sich offensichtlich recht wohl darauf.

    

Wirklich interessant den Besiedlungsfortschritt zu verfolgen. Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich nächstes Jahr weiterentwickelt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moonlight (17. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hey,

ich habe auch eine Schwimminsel ... allerdings keine aus Styropor.
Meine besteht aus 50er Rohre. Einfach 4x 1m Rohre und 4x 90° Winkel zusammengesteckt, verklebt und fertig. Das Ganze mit einem Kunststoffsichtschutz bespannt, mit Kokosmatte verkleidet und die Pflanzen zw. Matte und Bespannung gepflanzt.

 

Allerdings wachsen die eingesetzten Pflanzen nicht wirklich. Die Fische haben die Wurzeln schneller abgefressen, als wie sich die Pflanzen erholen können.

Deshalb hatte ich letzten Herbst __ Brunnenkresse darauf ausgesäht ... und die ist über den Winter unter der Abdeckung so doll gewuchert, dass war schon Wahnsinn.

   

Leider hatten meine Fische die Insel im Juni komplett zerstört, so dass jetzt keine Kokosmatte mehr drauf liegt und auch nicht wirklich Pflanzen wachsen ... aber die Kresse ist gesäht und die wird über den Winter wieder genauso wuchern wie letztes Mal.

Mandy


----------



## Gartenzwerg123 (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi,
wenn ich mal fragen darf, was wollt ihr denn mit einer Schwimminsel? Da müsst ihr aber auch schon einen verdammt großen Teich für haben, damit sich das in meinen Augen lohnt!


----------



## Nikolai (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Gartenzwerg,

eine Schwimminsel kann sehr klein sein, wie Du in meinem Beispiel siehst. Sie sind nicht nur eine Spielerei, sondern erfüllen auch einen gewissen Zweck.
1. Viele Teiche haben steil abfallende Ufer. Hier ist es eine Alternative zur Ansiedlung von Sumpfpflanzen.
2. Den Fischen dienen sie als Unterstand, wenn sie die wärmere Wasserschicht oben aufsuchen und
    Schutz vor Angriffen von Oben suchen.
3. Bei wechselnden Wasserständen wird der Sumpfbereich nicht überflutet, bzw fällt nicht trocken.
4. Sie sind ein beliebter Treffpunkt für __ Frösche beim Sonnenbad.
5. Rückzugsgebiet für kleinwüchsige Sumpfpflanzen, die hier unbehelligt von wuchernden Schilfen ect. gedeien.
6. Wurzelwerk bietet Versteckmöglichkeiten für Kleintiere (Fischnachwuchs ect.)

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Teichfan71 (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Super Idee!

Eine Schwimminsel für einen Teich. Sehr gut.


----------



## Limnos (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

Natürlich ist Styrodur dichter und damit druckfester, aber das ist für eine Schwimminsel nicht von Belang. Außerdem ist seine Tragkraft und seine Isolationsfähigkeit etwas geringer. Solange im Teich keine Brandungswellen auftauchen, reicht die mechanische Festigkeit von Styropor vollkommen aus. Wenn man es in Ruhe lässt, überdauert es viele Jahre und wird später von den Wurzeln der Pflanzen regelrecht durchzogen und zusätzlich durch sie stabilisiert. Ob Wurzeln auch Styrodur durchwachsen würden, dazu fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Ebenso die, wer schneller mit Wasser durchtränkt wird. Bild 1 zeigt eine 15 Jahre alte Schwimminsel, deren oberer Rand zerbrochen war, weil ich versehentlich einmal darauf getreten hatte. Hatte wohl die Tragkraft der Insel überschätzt 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## killua (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Vielen Dank für diesen tollen Tipp zum Selbstbau.


----------



## Lucy79 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hab sowas auch schon gebaut


----------



## XBabsX (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hab mir auch eine Insel gebaut und heute zu Wasser gelassen


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

*gefällt mir*


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo,
ich bin auch gerade dabei mir eine Insel zu basteln.
Die Insel besteht aus einer 5cm starken Styrodurplatte, sie ist mit Ufermatte bezogen und hat Ausschnitte für Pflanzkörbe.
Soweit so gut. aber was tu ich jetzt in die Pflanzkörbe? Pflanzen, is schon klar, aber worein die Pflanzen? In die Pflanzkörbe, is auch klar.
Welches Substrat kann ich da nehmen? Ich hab noch Kabelsand, is son ganz feiner. Wenn ich den mit Riesel bzw. Split mische, kann das hinhauen?
Alternativ würde ich mir Spielsand besorgen wegen dem Lehmanteil.


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

ich hab in die Körbe ne feinen Strumpfhose gepackt, da rieselt nix durch


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Das hatte ich eh geplant, sorry hab ich vergessen ich zu erwähnen.
Aber in welchem Substrat fühlen sich die Pflänzchen jetzt am wohlsten?


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

ich hab magere lehmige Erde mit Sand gemischt, scheint zu gefallen


----------



## XBabsX (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Ich habe nur Kies in den Töpfen. Habe seit 2 Jahren Pflanzen und auch Seerosen nur in Kies und weiß inzwischen welche Kies mögen und welche nicht. Einige gedeien absolut nicht in Kies, andere scheinen ihn zu lieben. Die __ Lilien z.B. wachsen wie wild und blühen prima. Auch den Seerosen scheint es zu gefallen, denn sie blühen üppig. Dieses Jahr hatte ich einen Versuch mit Kies, Sand, Tonkatzenstreu bei den Seerosen gestartet und es war leider ein Fehlschlag


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Ich werde also den Kabelsand mit dem feinen Kies mischen, mehr Kies als Sand.
Vom Ergebnis werde ich dann berichten.

Ich bin da ganz entspannt, es ist meine erste Insel und ich weiß das da noch einige folgen werden


----------



## sternchen30 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo an alle,
meine Schwimminseln sind nun seit 2 Jahren im Teich und ihnen geht's gut.
Habe eine Schicht Kies, dann Lehm und wieder Kies in die Körbe und es wächst alles.
Bin sehr zufrieden und jeder bewundert die Inseln


----------



## sternchen30 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hier noch ein Bild vom Mai, leider sieht man die zweite Insel nicht so gut


----------



## Limnos (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

Ich habe Schwimminseln stets aus Styropor gebaut. Meine älteste Schwimminsel ist jetzt 20 Jahre alt. Sie tauchte  im  Laufe der Zeit zwar etwas tiefer ein, hält aber immer noch. Es genügen 4- 5 cm Dicke um 8-10 Liter Torf samt den Pflanzen zu tragen. Selbst wenn Moorbeetsträucher im Laufe der Zeit größer und damit schwerer werden, habe ich nie erlebt, dass das Wasser über den Rand gegangen wäre. Ich bevorzuge die Bauweise einer umgekehrten Stufenpyramide, weil sie mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Man kann die Moorerde in der Mitte zu einer Bült (Erhebung) anfüllen, worauf dann die Zwergsträucher, Moororchideen oder Pfeifengras wachsen. Wem es gelingt, auch Schlenken (Vertiefungen, in denen das Wasser steht) zu schaffen, kann darin z.B. __ Wasserschlauch-Arten, __ Torfmoos oder an den Rändern __ Sonnentau anpflanzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
eigentlich war meine Insel ja fertig.
Bilder spar ich mir jetzt mal.
Um es kurz zu machen: Ich hab Atlantis nachgebaut!
Die Gewichtsverteilung war wohl nicht so der Hit,
Ins Wasser gesetzt und -schwupp- weg war sie!
Dabei sah sie so gut aus.
Also, das ganze nochmal auf Anfang, so schnell geb ich nicht auf
das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ne schwimmende Insel zu bauen!

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Sand in den Pflanzkörben scheidet aufgrund des Gewichts für mich jetzt aus.
ich tendiere mehr zu Blähton.
Sollte doch auch gehen.
Oder Seramis?


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Der Blähton schwimmt Dir aber auch auf. Seramis würde ich nicht nehmen da es ja auch recht schwer wird. In den unteren Bereich dann Blähtön und dann oben als Abdeckung jedoch den Kies. So würde ich es ansonsten machen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Wie dick würdest Du die Kiesschicht machen?
Nicht das mir nachher meine Pflanzkörbe über der Insel "schweben".


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Ralph

hmm.. meine Insel ist komplett mit Steinen beklebt und wiegt mit Pflanzkörben locker 30 Kilo, ich könnte mich aber selbst noch drauf setzen ohne dass sie untergeht...   hast Du Styrodur genommen? wie dick
?


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Das ist schwer zu beurteilen, ich würde sie mit Blähton und Pflanzen füllen, dann in die Insel auf's Wasser und nun die Kiesel drauf...es hängt ja echt von deinem Auftrieb der Insel selbst ab...der Blähton wird sich bestimmt irgendwann auch mit Wasser voll saugen...ich sage mal 50/50


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Also,
ich besorg mir jetzt Blähton, Kies, und tätärä.......ne Taucherbrille!
Ich geh nämlich in die Geschichte ein, wenn ich Atlantis nochmal bau, dann hol ichs eben wieder hoch!!

Ich werd mich langsam ans Gemisch ranarbeiten, wenns denn geklappt hat, dann stehts hier
wenn nicht natürlich auch


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

Mir scheint, dass die Tragkraft von Styrodur weniger hoch ist, als die von normalem Styropor. Und zu dessen Festigkeit kann ich sagen: sie ist absolut ausreichend, da eine solche Insel ja so gut wie keiner mechanischen Beanspruchung ausgesetzt ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang

M


----------



## XBabsX (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Mein Styrodur ist 8 cm stark und ich mußte noch Steine drauf legen damit sie tiefer ins Wasser eintaucht....
Da liegen Deine Tauchversuche wohl an dem etwas schwachen Material,  bayernhoschi .


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Babs,
bei 5cm kann man, glaub ich nicht von zu schwachem Material reden.
Vielmehr glaub ich das meine Anordnung nicht richtig war: Hinten zu schwer und vorne zu leicht
Egal, bau ich halt nochmal, bzw. ich bau um.

Das wird schon werden.

Ergebnis wird auf jeden Fall mitgeteilt


----------



## Titran (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Ralph

Hast dein Atlantis wieder gehoben und umgebaut? bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt.

Hab mir heute auch eine gebaut, habe 8cm Styrodur genommen in der grösse 100 x 60 cm 

 

Die Form ist ausgeschnitten

 

Die positionen der Pflanzen sind eingezeichnet

 

Das mühsamste an der ganzen Insel

 

Fertig zum Bepflanzen

 

Alle Pflanzen sind drin, 

1x Equisetum scirpoides
1x Mimulus " Bonfire Red"
1x __ Iris laevigata " Snowdrift"
1x Caltha Palustris
1x Juncus effusius "Spiralis"

da es zur Zeit wie aus Eimern regnet konnte ich die Insel noch nicht zu Wasser lassen und fertig dekorieren, halte euch aber auf dem laufenden.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Andreas,
das mit Atlantis hab ich aufgegeben, schwamm am Schluss mehr wie die Titanic kurz vor Ende:?
Anordnung der Pflänzchen war wohl nicht so der Hit.
Aber dein Projekt sieht nicht schlecht aus, ich wart mal ab wie das am Ende ausschaut
Vor allem die Sache mit dem Graben rundrum, wird der auch noch bepflanzt?
Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Titran (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Zusammen

Da es heute nich mehr regnet habe ich meine Insel fertig gebaut.

 

Ringsherum wurde der Styrodur mit Steinen verblendet und danach alles zu Wasser gelassen. Jetzt kam des knifflige das aufbringen des Substrates.

 

Meine Schwimminsel ist fertig und schwimmt im Teich 

Es sind nun ca 20 Kg Substrat und ca 5 Kg Steine zusätzlich der Pflanzen auf der Insel und es ragen 2cm von 8cm über die Wasseroberfläche.

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

HeyHo,
also erstmal ein großes Lob für die Insel!

Wie denkst du? Wird sich das Pflanzenwachstum, Ablagerungen etc mit der Zeit auf das Gewicht und damit die Schwimmfähigkeit der Insel auswirken? Es kommt ja immer mehr Gewicht dazu..

Hast du an eine möglichkeit gedacht, im Fall wieder Gewicht zu reduzieren? Wenn ja, wie?



MfG
Andreas


----------



## nano (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo,
auf meiner Insel sind dieses Jahr 2 Fligende-Fische gelandet um dort dann einen unnatürlichen TOT zu sterben  
Bin am überlegen den ganzen Firlefans wieder abzubauen ,was soll's auch eigentlich bringen ? Sieht eher unnatürlich aus !


----------



## Titran (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Andreas

Danke für die 

Ich lasse mich diesbezüglich überaschen wie sich diese Insel über die Jahre verhält.

Den ersten Schwimmversuch habe ich mit der ausgeschnitten Form unternommen und habe diese mit einem 25kg Sandsack und diversen Steinen beschwert um die Tragfähigkeit zu testen.

Da Sie aber derzeit noch 2cm über Wasser ist darf da noch einiges an Gewicht durch Pflanzen dazu kommen, bis diese untergeht. 20Kg  nasses Substrat entsprechen etwa 3-4cm Tiefgang. Doch bevor es soweit ist kann ich ja den Bewuchs einkürzen oder durch neue Pflanzen ersetzen. Notfalls kann ich auch noch einige Steine oder etwas Substrat entfernen.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## lollo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*



nano schrieb:


> was soll's auch eigentlich bringen ? Sieht eher unnatürlich aus


Hallo,

in diesem Fall eigentlich nur ein bisschen Schatten, sonst nix.

In Pflanzenlosen Koi Teichen benutzt man sie um Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen.
Da stehen die Wasserpflanzen in Körben, die unten aus der Insel im Wasser hängen, und somit die Pflanze mit Nährstoffen versorgen kann.


----------



## nano (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Danke Lollo,
für die Aufklärung ,deshalb habe ich auch eine Insel ! ABER was mache ich gegen die Fliegenden Selbstmörder Fische ?!


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*



Titran schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Doch bevor es soweit ist kann ich ja den Bewuchs einkürzen oder durch neue Pflanzen ersetzen. Notfalls kann ich auch noch einige Steine oder etwas Substrat entfernen.
> 
> ...





Oder du setzt von unten noch bissl Styrodur dran. Da musst du nicht die schönen Pflänzchen wegmachen/zurechtschneiden


----------



## Nobby (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Moin Moin,

ich habe meine Pflanzeninsel aus Ht-Rohren gebastelt. Das aus den HT Rohren gebastelte Quadrat
habe ich mit einem Staubschutzgewebe wie es von den Gerüstbauern genutzt wird einmal kompl. umspannt. In das obenliegende Netz einfach für die Pflanzen Löcher geschnitten, so das die Wurzeln zwischen den beiden Gewebeschichten liegen. Löcher nicht zu groß damit die Pflanzen halt haben.
Die Wurzeln bahnen sich einen Weg durch das Gewebe nach unten ins Wasser. Unsere Koi achten darauf das die Wurzeln keine Überhand nehmen. Die Pflanzen gedeihen so prima auch ohne irgendein Substrat.


----------



## Titran (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Nano

Zu deinen fliegenden Fischen, sollten einige von deinen Fischen auf so einer Insel gelandet sein tut es mir Leid für die Fische, aber wie viele sind den schon ans Ufer " geflogen" von denen hast Du nichts geschrieben. Es könnte ja auch daran liegen das Du für deinen Teich von ca 7000l Inhalt eine Ueberbestand an Fische hast, das da der eine oder andere aus dem Wasser springt. 

Ich habe einen Naturteich ohne Filter und andere Technik, in diesem schwimmen ein paar __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, alles kleine Fischarten die mir nicht an die Pflanzen gehen, doch diese haben sich auch schon über den neuen Unterstand und Schattenspender gefreut.
Meine Körbe schauen auch unten aus dem Styrodur so das die Pflanzen Ihre Wurzeln direkt in den Teich wachsen lassen können. Ich kann auch ohne Technik bei meinem Teich die __ Muscheln auf dem Teichboden umherwandern sehen, da das Wasser durch die Pflanzen sehr klar ist.

Im Moment sieht das ganze noch unnatürlich aus wie jeder neu gebaute Teich auch, aber schau Dir doch auch einmal die anderen Bilder von anderen Usern an, die schon lange solche Inseln im Einsatz haben. Die Natur braucht einige Zeit um alles zu bewachsen. 

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Andreas


----------



## nano (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hallo Titran,
auf dem Ufer sind meines Wissens nach noch keine Fische gelandet . Zum Überbesatz  : 3 Koi ca.30 cm, 12 __ Shubunkin und ca. 15 Gründlinge  alle größen. Ich sehe keine Fische im Sommer im Schatten von der Insel stehen, der Nährstoffaustrag bei diesen paar Pflanzen auf der Insel ist verschwindend gering . Und es sieht nicht Natürlich aus (meine Meinung) ;-)


----------



## Limnos (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel selber bauen*

Hi

Ich habe hier mal zwei Beispiele von Schwimminseln, die aus einfachem Styropor 4-5 cm Dicke hergestellt sind. Die älteste davon ist schon 15 Jahre alt (o.re in den Bildern). Es muss also weder Styrodur, noch 12 cm Dicke sein. Bei dem Beispiel mit den Töpfen ist es ein Teil einer 4 cm Platte, Bei den Beet ähnlich angelegten habe ich eine ganze 4 cm Platte mit nach unten hin kleiner werdenden Schichten (umgekehrte Stufenpyramide) verwendet. Der obere Ring ist 60cm x 50 cm groß.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## BeaLue (8. Sep. 2017)

Guten Tag und hallo, da bin ich auch wieder mal.
Zu diesem Beitrag möchte ich euch mein Vorgehen zeigen. Vor Jahren hatte ich diese "Floating Islands" gekauft, die inzwischen teilweise zerrissen sind. Sie sind gem. Verpackung aus StyroPOR. Styropor zu entsorgen (ist nicht mein Ding!) und dann neue Inseln zu kaufen, ist mir zu teuer.
Ich habe viele Talente, dazu gehört vor allem Nähen. Also nähe ich die Überzüge selbst, resp. nähe sie wieder zusammen. Dazu habe ich die beigen und grünen Gartenfliese, mit denen man Beete abdecken kann, dazu bestimmt.
Ich habe den Styroporring auf das 4-fach zusammengelegte Flies gelegt und bin mit einem Kugelschreiber den Konturen nachgefahren. Es war eine Heidenarbeit, aber im Juli/August war nicht immer Gartenwetter.
Die Styroporringe sind im Durchmesser etwa 25 cm breit, 5 cm tief oder hoch, wie man eben will, und 5 cm misst der obere Rand.
               

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende, tschüss


----------



## Rafi (12. Sep. 2017)

Die sehen toll aus, mit Nähen steh ich aber leider eher auf Kriegsfuß  aber super Arbeit


----------

